# My home made smoke house



## bb53chevpro (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are a few pics of my home made smoke house. As I mentioned before, I was limited to time and cash. It is made from an old garage door. The fire box is made from 3mm thick sheet metal. 

Is the the "thin blue smoke" everyone is looking to get while smoking?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 27, 2008)

I love it bb53!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 27, 2008)

where there is a smoke house, there is Q!


----------



## desertlites (Jan 27, 2008)

great looking smoke house-I need somthing like that


----------



## gramason (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice lookin smoker.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 27, 2008)

Well I can see that besides being a smokehead, you're also a handyman. Congrats on a great job!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the great responses. But it looks like the conversion to cold smoking (the design of my house) needs more work. One half of the house is smoking better than the other. I will have to come up with some sort of diverter inside the smoke house.


----------



## monty (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey, Smokin' Bro!

You've got a hand up on most folks. Nothing ever works perfectly the first time and a lot can be learned by tinkering up what you have.

Great job and best of luck!

Keep us posted on your progress!

Cheers!


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Good job. Great way of recyling. 

Kookie


----------



## shooterrick (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks great.  Don"t know enoegh but what about one of those small tiny 4 inch fans to circulate the smoke?


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 27, 2008)

To get there, I would have to string out a 100 foot cord. But it is an option. thanks.

Thanks to all for the feed back.
Andy


----------



## bkennedy (Jan 27, 2008)

It looks like you only have a vent in one location...If you are using one vent it needs to be at the farthest point from the inlet smoke or add two vents that you can control the smoke flow with...like the vent stack of a smoker. That would certainly help distribute you smoke more evenly..A circulating fan would always be a plus..


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 28, 2008)

On the back side, at the bottom, there is an intake vent the same size. about 3 inches above that is the smoke intake tube (6" dia). What I have found is on that side (where the intake is), the sausage is turning bright red sooner. There fore I might have to extend the tube farther into the smoke house towards the center.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, the batch I did today was 82lbs. That was mostly on the top rack. So I guess I could probably stuff 150 lbs in there using 2 out of the 3 racks. The third rack is low and would only use it for hot smoking. (have not tried it yet).


----------



## smokey bryan (Jan 28, 2008)

Great looking smoke house, gonna have to build me one one of these days.


----------

